# hand rolled hashsis



## healy-john (Oct 2, 2006)

anybody now anything about hand rolled hashsis how you make it what you need thank you please


----------



## AeroTX (Oct 3, 2006)

Try the search button, or google it. Always research before starting a new thread. Then, if there is no history on that post, or you can't find anything, post a new thread and you will get answers.


----------



## pobes (Oct 3, 2006)

well if it isent healeyjohn or should i say john healey now i thougt youd be the last person posting a question too lazy too search too stoned well heres what your looking for

ill tell you the effects first further post will follow:

this is a good pick me up smoke that kind mess's with your eye's as if you were wearing some one elses glasses the closet description that i can think about is smoking and drinking a shed load of energy drinks that about it 

keep your eye to the sky


----------



## LdyLunatic (Oct 4, 2006)

i think this might be answered here already....by myself  

hand rolled hash is made in the field while the plant is till alive....it is rolled vigourously between the hands....as the hash collects it is scraped off the hands 

whent he plant is alive it is much more resinous thus allowing for a good hand rolling....this is not effective with dry weed


----------



## healy-john (Oct 6, 2006)

thanks y'all


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 12, 2006)

I was told long ago by a stoner that they put "leather chap" style covers over the horses and then ride them through the fields.  Of course scraping the sugar off of the leather after.

Urban legend?


----------

